# Recommend the cheapest decent SMPS



## ithehappy (May 26, 2018)

So from absolutely nowhere my 7.5 year old TX650 just plain died. So obviously need to buy a new one. The problem is right now can't afford anything even remotely expensive. Checked on seasonic wattage calculator site that my system needs 472 Watts only? Is that even right? I did mention every component i have though, though mentioning here just so you guys can say better.

CPU: 6700k
MoBo: Z170 Pro Asus
RAM: 2x8 GB Ripjaws
GPU: GTX970
HDD: WD Black x1
SSD: 850 Evo x1
6 fans in total, 2 with LED
One gaming mouse, one mech keyboard.

Obviously wanted Seasonic, but even their 500 Watts are like over 5k rupees, can't afford that. Anything which will be decent enough but come at really low cost? 5-year warranty will be preferred.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## billubakra (May 26, 2018)

@gta5


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2018)

Currently only option for decent psu in India is corsair.Seasonic old/discontinued models only are available in India & Coolermaster too has no good models here currently.That power consumption figure is correct for everything on stock(cpu & gpu).You can get CX550(latest model not older CX550M etc) for ~4.1k from mdcomputers but you may want to check your UPS first as I am having issues with this psu & a 600VA 14 months old UPS(if you want you can check my thread Corsair CX550 issue with ups for details).


----------



## ithehappy (May 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Currently only option for decent psu in India is corsair.Seasonic old/discontinued models only are available in India & Coolermaster too has no good models here currently.That power consumption figure is correct for everything on stock(cpu & gpu).You can get CX550(latest model not older CX550M etc) for ~4.1k from mdcomputers but you may want to check your UPS first as I am having issues with this psu & a 600VA 14 months old UPS(if you want you can check my thread Corsair CX550 issue with ups for details).


Okay thanks. CX550 is one option then. 4k is okay for me.

I don't use any UPS any more.


----------



## ithehappy (May 26, 2018)

Fellas any other suggestions? I visited MD today and Palash da suggested CM MWE550, which is just 2700. Should i stick with CX550?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2018)

I think CX550 is much better & saving just 1.3k for something that is meant to last 5 years(warranty on CX550) is really not worth it.


----------



## gta5 (May 27, 2018)

Well if you are that strapped for cash and not doing  heavy overclocking .. Go for CX 450 at Rs 3200 , else get cx 550 like whitestar mentioned..

Confirm about connectors/cables first  on gpu and cx 450..


You can look at power consumption here or other websites to get a rough idea

The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Review: Featuring EVGA


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. Actually no, I didn't take that Cooler Master suggestion seriously at all, it's like a duty of all store reps to sell you the product which otherwise doesn't sell.

What i wanted to know is if i spend a bit more, like 5k for example, would i get a notably better product than the CX550? Power efficiency does matter here a bit, as system stays on for more than 12 hours per day. If not then I'm getting the CX550 anyway.

Thanks both once again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2018)

TX550M,if available, is much better but it will cost ~5.5k.


----------



## chetansha (May 27, 2018)

PSU Tier List Updated

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> TX550M,if available, is much better but it will cost ~5.5k.


I'm fixing for this one. But like you said, it's not available anywhere. Will wait for 3 days before going on with the CX550. CX one is Tier 3 while TX550 is Tier 2, ii don'think a tier 3 would be that bad would it?


----------



## chetansha (May 27, 2018)

I am using tx 550 m . but then my components are pretty basic asus crossblade ranger board with amd 7700k apu. One wd 2tb black hdd and one DVD rw.

Seeing your components would be better if you chose t2





ithehappy said:


> I'm fixing for this one. But like you said, it's not available anywhere. Will wait for 3 days before going on with the CX550. CX one is Tier 3 while TX550 is Tier 2, ii don'think a tier 3 would be that bad would it?



Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (May 28, 2018)

Well TX 550m is a PSU with potentially 9-10 years life for general usage . .. It also comes with a longer warranty 

So if you can  , then just go with this .. Totally worth the money


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2018)

gta5 said:


> Well TX 550m is a PSU with potentially 9-10 years life for general usage . .. It also comes with a longer warranty
> 
> So if you can  , then just go with this .. Totally worth the money


I'm fixed on that like i said, but it's unavailable everywhere, Vedant, MD, ItDepot, Itwares etc. Only available at Amazon at insane rate. Don't know how much longer i can wait.

If there's an alternative of it which will be available kindly do mention.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 4, 2018)

Bought TX650M @6080 all. Thanks for the suggestions fellas.

*photos.app.goo.gl/4V6tW6O8pZl4ya102


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2018)

great choice and congrats


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2018)

ithehappy said:


> Bought TX650M @6080 all. Thanks for the suggestions fellas.
> 
> *photos.app.goo.gl/4V6tW6O8pZl4ya102



From where ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 13, 2018)

topgear said:


> From where ?


Vedant mate.


----------

